
Eagles Destroy Corporate Drones, Cost Mining Company More Than $100,000 - kafkaesq
http://thenativepeople.net/2017/07/31/eagles-destroy-corporate-drones-cost-mining-company-100000/
======
masonic
"This isn’t the first case of animals fighting back against the degradation of
the environment"

Anthropomorphize much?

~~~
kafkaesq
Today, the eagles. Tomorrow, us.

